# supra/350z/g35



## bmyers4321 (Oct 25, 2004)

alright guys got a question. my goal in eventually buying a car is to either own a Supra Z or G35. what would u guys say is best. i have always liked the supra but i like the z pretty much the same. i cant decide


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Supra has more potential out of the box but they have handling issues. The 350Z & G35 will need F/I to get any power. Also there is the fact that you will be looking at a used Supra that has upwards of 100K miles that will still be the same price as a new car.


----------



## zx300 (Oct 8, 2004)

my opinion z350 or g35 
forget supra .


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Paying 12-14K For a TT Supra (around here at least) with anywhere close to 100K miles on it isnt my cup of tea. Get the G35 for performance and luxuary

Get the coupe by the way


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

ya supras do have more performance overall but like previously stated do have handling issues i'd say the G35 has the luxuary and the looks but the Z is never a bad choice


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

You are comparing two completely different cars. If you can find a virgin Supra TT 6 Speed, then you are a good car hunter. If you can find one with under 100k miles for less than 30 grand your a good bargainer. A few of my friends have them and they are monsters. If you want to be the fastest car in the US, then going for a Supra may be where you want to go, but you better have deep deep pockets. If you want a pimpin car that has speed, handling and style, a G35 or a Z is a great way to go. Both cars are winners but their somewhat different. Its up to you and how much money you are willing to spend.


----------



## bmyers4321 (Oct 25, 2004)

alright thanks guys. i think now i might go with the z or g35 just cause i dont really want to pay all the money for something that has 100000 miles when in a few years the z or 35 will not be alot.


----------



## bmyers4321 (Oct 25, 2004)

only six replies with 28 views. come on people i want to hear more opinions!!!


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

hey i replied lol.....go with a Z32


----------

